# Documentation Help: Thwack A FAQ Project



## eadler@ (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been working on a project to review, update, and demangle the FAQ.  We have been doing a pretty good job going from 250 unreviewed questions to only about 60 left. 

This is where we need your help. Can you post comments per question reviewing it?  Feel free to post here or to email doc@freebsd.org - both work!


Is it factually correct?
Does it use deprecated functionality?
Is it completely outdated to the point we should remove it?
Does it need better examples?
Is it clear and concise?
Typos and spelling mistakes

The list of questions can be found here: ThwackAFAQ

Also appreciated are content patches which can be a bit more involved ()).   See the section "Want to help with the patches?".


----------

